# Where do you like to cube most?



## OliveMaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Where do you guys like to cube most? If this seems like s=a stupid question, don't answer it but if not well, the title explains itself. 

I like to cube most outside on warm days


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 28, 2011)

i like to cube most on warm days, and with friends [at cube meets]


----------



## Jaxon Peterson (Jul 28, 2011)

At work or in the basement of my house.


----------



## Owen (Jul 28, 2011)

Competitions.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 28, 2011)

in my room, locked door, doing cubes.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 28, 2011)

In my room. On my computer. Usually I do my besst on a warm day.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2011)

I _like_ to cube in my room, at my desk the most. I think this is the least effective way to practice for competitions though because it is too familar, too comfortable, and too quiet.

I think it's much more _effective_ competition training to practice in public, such as at a coffee shop. I actually ask my roommate to always disturb me whenever he comes upon me practicing for BLD. He usually either shoots me with a nerf gun, makes really loud noises, or throws things at me (nothing heavy like a book or chair haha, but something that would disturb me enough to throw off my concentration). I find this helps to simulate the competition atmosphere of having to force yourself to still focus, despite all the distractions.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sitting in my comfy office chair at my desk... on any day of the week.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Sitting or standing? I just feel I do better standing.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 28, 2011)

Sitting


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> in my room, locked door, doing cubes.


 
Hehe, took the answer right out my mouth


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

OliveMaster said:


> Sitting or standing?


 
Whichever I feel like doing at the time.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 28, 2011)

Sitting over at TeddyKGB's with the Bizarro playlist on...


----------



## izovire (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't have very good averages when I'm sitting in front of my computer and a ton of DIY cubes. I think it's because I have too much stress in my thoughts. So I do better in public or during my lunch break where I've had a good workout and I tend to feel more relaxed, concentrating only on my cube.

I really miss cubing at Club Laguna in HK ;_; Even though the lighting was very iffy, I was drunk off my ass, and there were a ton of asian chicks playing with my cubes. Those were fun times.

Fun times...


----------



## David1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

In my room at my desk or lazing in bed.
Find I get distracted if i am at my comp so my bedroom is better,though occasionally you will find me at the table


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 28, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> Sitting over at TeddyKGB's with the Bizarro playlist on...



If you were at TeddyKGB's wouldn't you be playing poker? ohhhh wait, you mean my house don't you?

OT: Sitting at my house with the Bizarro playlist on...


----------



## MostEd (Jul 28, 2011)

anywhere, especially with audience which is amazed... 

I mean i take my cube nearly everywhere(3x3, somtimes 4x4)


----------



## Thompson (Jul 28, 2011)

At competitions and at Justins house and at my house


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2011)

At my desk.


----------



## cobe (Jul 28, 2011)

In the car, on the bus, or on other transportation.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 28, 2011)

Whenever I go somewhere, and I know it will take over 30 minutes to get there, I bring my 3x3x3. So I always cube on the bus. Also, since I have to wait a lot at work (in between calls) I cube a lot there too, which adds up to about 2 or 3 hours a day of cubing. so I'll say that, on the bus, train, subway and at work.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 28, 2011)

cobe said:


> In the car, on the bus, or on other transportation.


really? i would vomit.


----------



## Mr 005 (Jul 28, 2011)

in the car.


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2011)

I think best in the bathroom~


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

On the patio of a coffeeshop on a sunny day.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 28, 2011)

TeddyKGB said:


> If you were at TeddyKGB's wouldn't you be playing poker?



I went over there to play poker, but I kept splashing the pot, so I got kicked out..But before I left he said, "Pay that man his money.."


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

In my basement, at my desk with two lamps to light my area and a stackmat mat under my keyboard and mouse.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

The shower.


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I _like_ to cube in my room, at my desk the most. I think this is the least effective way to practice for competitions


 
Uuugh and don't I know it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 29, 2011)

Sitting by my desk, in my room, in front of my computer, just all by my forever alone self. Once in awhile, I take a break to have a social life.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 29, 2011)

in front of people that are just starring at the cube in shock, not even realizing that im looking at them while im solving it,


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 29, 2011)

In my computer room, at a competition, or just in study hall at school instead of reading my science notebook before finals. Just Kidding, but still in study hall.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually just in front of my computer, in my room, by the desk.
Or at cube meets, which are always in public places.
Or just wherever I feel like it. :3


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 29, 2011)

In front of my computer at my desk in my room...or in the dishwasher.


----------



## Mal (Jul 29, 2011)

In my room because if I do it in the kitchen, or living room my family complain and tell me to stop.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually sat propped up against the sofa in my living room with the laptop on top of it. I must have done 95% of my cubing like this and it is really bad posture and restictive on my right arm tbh. Or in the car during my lunch break. Practicing OH algs at traffic lights whilst they are red!!

Rarely at a desk strangely enough.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 29, 2011)

somewhere with other cubers


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2011)

competitions


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

My desk in my room


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2011)

Anywhere with other cubers.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 29, 2011)

with other cubers,


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 29, 2011)

On planet Earth. Seriously, in my bedroom I guess, where my computer is, or in the backyard on warm days.


----------



## Dimeg (Jul 29, 2011)

If I travel by train


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I do it any place, any time, I just do it always


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 30, 2011)

I normally cube in my room, at my desk. Though I also cube regularly on the bus to and from college.


----------

